# Ok...entertainment?



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

So she gets two hours off leash fun and about an hour on leash a day. She's not been trained before so at least every hour I am doing recall, sit and paw in the house. She has a Kong and I've been stuffing her kibble as well as tasty treats in there. She has various toys which we happily play with her with if she engages us. But she is acting bored.
I'm rather exasperated to be honest.
She chews everything she's not meant to..like the banister, shoes etc. and apparently she's not a chewy girl?!
She won't settle down for ages sometimes and paces around lots, begs for food and steals and chews the children's books and toys that they're playing with.
Is this a symptom of her settling in, adolescent behaviour or something else? Any help would be so gratefully received as I really can't think what else to do x


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll start with i know next to nothing as it comes to these dogs.

i'm that guy tho, i won't let him out of my site. If he's out of my site he can get into trouble. if i don't let him get into trouble he won't grow up thinking or trying to "push buttons" or "see what he can get away with". He ((they)) seem smart enuff to push the line........

so that being said, he never chews on anything he's not too because i won't let it. If he was in another room i can imagine he'd chew up something? He doesn't go after things that arent' his to chew he seems to know....but he thinks my arm is his...different story!!! lol!!!

it sounds like your pup is smart enuff but it seems you are being taken advantage of. this will trickle down to the kids, wife, stangers and so forth. You have to stay on top of it and make sure it's learned that is a "no" or "leave it" behavior.


----------



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

Gah I replied and the internet ate it!
She's never alone, she does all this in our sight. She is told no and leave it (which I also practice in a playful way with her and replace with things she CAN have).
We treat and praise when she is settled and has her own toys, ignore when she whines etc.
How do you teach them to go to their beds and lay and stay down there? I grew up with the whole kick/yell to get compliance thing which I refuse to do, but certain commands like that I have no subsequent idea how to train!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We taught Odin to "go to his bed" which was actually a blanket folded up on the floor (cause he likes to chew/suck on actual dog beds.) He will settle down on his bed even when company is over. We started by luring him there with a treat, getting him to sit, then praising "good bed!". He started to figure out that if we said bed, and he went and sat on it, he'd get a treat. We now move the blanket from room to room with us, and he will settle on it. He doesn't love being in his crate when we're in the room, so we found that this was a good alternative when we wanted him near by, but not on the sofa with us etc.
We also find that he is unwilling to settle whenever he isn't feeling well, when he was teething, or when everyone isn't in one room (he likes to herd us).

However sometimes he still wont settle, and I will leash him (for instance at easter dinner last night he kept roaming looking for trouble (and there was LOTS to get into with chocolate, and so much food everywhere!). So he was leashed to me, with his blanket beside me, and he eventually crashed. 

Your girl may still be getting used to her new home, and may not feel like she has a safe place to go. Have you tried sitting on the floor with her untill she chills out? (this worked when odin was a young puppy.)


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

WillowyndRanch 

Which place for a crate would you recommend as a best? Our crate is in a guestroom in which she hates to be. Livingroom also doesn't work. Actually we didn't want the dog to sleep in the bedroom anyway....but we're thinking of trying to crate the dog in the bedroom. We can leave her alone when she's not crated but when we crate her she barks like ****?We're living in a condo and looking for a calm solution because of our neighbours. We're already thinking of not crate-training our dog. For example in Germany no one is crate-training his dog. What is your opinion on that?Should all Vizslas be crated?? Thx


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

En get the PUP porn channel - willow glad u r with us on the serious side En the V pups do need 2 b entertained


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't understand why crate training is frowned upon by some owners.
Its not mean to them and its not punishment. It is a safe place for them to relax, much like our bedroom is to us. A quite place to lay down and unwind. A spot that they call their own. Yes they throw a fit when crate training, much like the little kid that wants to sleep with mom and dad. Then like the kid they decide that having their own place in the house is nice.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Dear *Willowyndranch / Ken*

thanks for your response. It's been a while ago when I've posted and a lot has changed since 

We placed the crate in our bedroom so our pup could get used to our daily life schedule.She stopped barking and she also slept through the night and waited until we woke up.

She slept there until beginning of this week. I thought we're already too late with removing the crate out of our bedroom and honestly, I thought moving her into another room will be a nightmare. 
Surprisingly she did fantastic. I put her crate to the next door room during the day so she could get used to it and take notice where her crate is now. I do ironing in that room and so from time to time I'm present in that room. She wen there during the day to take a nap and at night she just slept trough. She's sleeping now 4 nights already in her own room and didn't even whimper! What a good girl. I didn't think that this is going to be that easy. We leave the door open and the door to our bedroom so she still can hear us ( especially my husband's snoring hahahaha )
When I've posted you my questions and doubts - we had her quite new and I was - like all other first-time-Vizsla-pup-owners a little bit unsure but now everything is fine and the routine came into our life with our now 5month old pup. 
In the evening she goes straight into her crate for sleeping and on the day she takes her naps there. 

When she has to stay alone - we leave her in the kitchen with her pillow, her toys and a bone after an exercise. We have a backyard balcony next to our kitchen and we leave the door open for a little bit more space and some fresh air ( balcony is fenced due to the fact we're living on a 13th floor in a condo ) The kitchen door has glas in the middle so she can see us when we come back and enter our apartment. She's doing really fine and feels more comfortable staying in the kitchen than in the crate in a room where she can't see us when we come in. We can leave her already 3-4 hours alone and she won't bark or whimper.

One day she was able to open the sliding door of the kitchen ( maybe I didn't closed properly ) and when we came back, I was surprised to see her coming out of the kitchen by herself. I've got suspicious and had a look in each room but she didn't touch anything. She had a look on our bed ( I could see her footprints on the bedlinen  ) but she decided to stay in the kitchen on her pillow  What a good girl  I know - this wouldn't happen everytime maybe, but I was glad she behaved so well 
Again thanks for your tips!! I think they're helpful for every new pup owner 

Regards from Asia.


----------

